# Odrama to chair UN SECURITY COUNCIL!



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Obama to seal US-UN relationship*

By Harvey Morris at the United Nations 
Published: September 8 2009 19:59 | Last updated: September 8 2009 19:59

Barack Obama will cement the new co-operative relationship between the US and the *United Nations* this month when he becomes the first American president to chair its 15-member Security Council.
The topic for the summit-level session of the council on September 24 is nuclear non-proliferation and nuclear disarmament - one of several global challenges that the US now wants to see addressed at a multinational level.
FT.com / US & Canada - Obama to seal US-UN relationship

THIS SCARES THE SHIT OUT OF ME!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh dear... not the UN does anything anyway.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

CJIS said:


> Oh dear... not the UN does anything anyway.


 ONly because we have restricted its actions over the decades.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

That organization if already full of pompous A/H's who hate the USA anyway. He'll feel right at home.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

What qualifications does Obama have to chair any committee regarding security? Just shows how useless the U.N. has become.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes but watch out...
The UN is the largest Global ANTI-GUN organization on our planet. Stand by this could get real sickening quickly. Sons of bitches can't do anything to save lives, but they'll pass resolutions ending international commerce of firearms and the like, keep watching!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, thank goodness there are no pressing matter at home for him to address and history has always shown that other countries seeking nukes have always concerned themselves with the UN's opinions (extreme sarcasm over).

Now that I think of it, like a two year old, if he's busy here for a while, he won't make a mess elsewhere which may result in a slightly smaller dustpan and broom for the next Republican President.

Unfortunately, I can't imagine how much larger it will have to be after he completes the next 1229 days of playing with moon sand and food coloring.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

CJIS said:


> Oh dear... not that the UN does anything anyway.


The UN is Planned Parenthood gone global. It uses funding to push abortion on countries like the Feds control policies in the states w/ Highway funds. It also allows countries like Sudan to oversee human rights abuses. It pushes health scares through the WHO to legitimize itself and to shove NGOs w/ moonbat agendas down the throats of countries. The UN WILL BE used by the Obamasiah to help push his socialist & racist policies down our and other conservative nations throats.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

That is the equivilent of putting tits on a bull


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Think the UN has these ready:


----------

